# Gigging tonight



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I am going gigging tonight and might need 1 or 2. I have some messages out to a few people that have been on the list but haven't heard anything. If you're interested give me a call or text. 

Eric 
979-480-7688.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm full for tonight. If you're still interested shoot me a text. I gig anywhere from west Galveston to East Matty.


----------



## lonestarbluewater (Apr 20, 2016)

*Gigging*

Hey give me a shout next time you have room in would love to go 832 287 0802


----------

